# 240 cube (ish)



## rendos (Nov 9, 2008)

You may have seen this already on other boards, but this is my tank.

Tank specs:
tank - 48"x48"x24" w/ single overflow in right rear corner.
sump - 40 breeder containing a Reef Octopus Pro skimmer.
return pump - Ocean Runner 6500
lighting - 10 x 54 watt T5. This consists of a 6 bulb TEK light, and a 4 bulb TEK light.
circulation - Tunze Wavebox, 2 x Maxi-Jet 1200 with mods, and a Koralia 4.
rock - 120 pounds of dry base rock, 50 pounds of Tonga live rock.

Tank started out looking like:









Added live rock:









Added a few fish and some corals:









Things are growing in:









And last month:









Here are some individual photos:









































Okay - maybe that is enough.
As of today, I have the following fish:
Vlamingi tang
Chocolate tang
Convict tang
Pair of Ventralis anthias
5 Longspine cardinals
Female Bipartitus Leopard Wrasse
Potter's Leopard Wrasse
Scissortail goby
Pair of Solomon Island's True Percula clowns
Randall's goby
Orange Spot blenny
Red Scooter Dragonet

Corals - too many to list. Last I counted, I had 75 different species.
Inverts:
about 6 Tigertail cucumbers (they keep multiplying)
Harlequin shrimp
Cleaner shrimp
Kuekenthal's Cleaner shrimp
Blue Knuckle hermit crab
cerith snails
Mexican Turbo snails
nassarius snails
nerite snails
Scarlet Reef hermit crabs
Money cowrie


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

very cool.


----------



## alexmir (Nov 8, 2008)

that is one awesome tank!! the brain is amazing. I bet having a tank 48 inches deep really gives alot of room for aquascaping. 

Nice job:crab:


----------



## rendos (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks.
I have had the brain for 9 years now.
This tank is by far my favorite dimensions ever. (Well, except I also have a 72"x72"x24" tank at my store.) That one is even more fun.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice tank, you have some awesome corals!


----------



## rendos (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks.
I just got these guys Tuesday. They are acclimating well to their new environment. They are actively eating mysis. Odontanthias borbonius


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Simply stunning! What a beautiful picture! 

By the way, it might be a good idea if you would upload the pics to your gallery here so in the future they will be easy to find associated with your account. No biggie, just a suggestion. Regardless, keep posting pics, these are great to look at. Would be great to see a FTS of this month since the last one is from a month ago. You have an awesome reef!


----------



## rendos (Nov 9, 2008)

I keep all my pictures on one site so they are easy to keep up with. Posting them in every gallery of every forum site I go to would be a lot of work.

I do my maintenance every Monday. I will post some pics after this Monday's cleaning.


----------



## hydrojeff (Sep 1, 2008)

beautiful tank, is it store bought or did you build it yourself, and can i see some full tank shots of it, thanks


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

Very impressive. Love the rock work layout.


----------



## Kenzy (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful! How about some details of the equipment that you're using.


----------



## rendos (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks.
I posted those in the first post.

*Tank specs:
tank - 48"x48"x24" w/ single overflow in right rear corner.
sump - 40 breeder containing a Reef Octopus Pro skimmer.
return pump - Ocean Runner 6500
lighting - 10 x 54 watt T5. This consists of a 6 bulb TEK light, and a 4 bulb TEK light.
circulation - Tunze Wavebox, 2 x Maxi-Jet 1200 with mods, and a Koralia 4.
rock - 120 pounds of dry base rock, 50 pounds of Tonga live rock.
*


----------



## Hockeyref (Nov 17, 2008)

OMG.........Very well done my friend....................


----------



## Rookie_Rob (Jan 4, 2009)

I like the way you set your rock in there. Very nice!


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Rendos, beautiful reef! How expensive were the Odontanthias borbonius?


----------



## lostguppy (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, that's nice!


----------



## pvh (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice tank. I would love to get a cube someday.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

V


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice looking tank.

Out of curiosity, why did you go with a rear over flow instead of a center over flow?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

thats an ausome tank. you really have some nice fish and corals in there.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

WOW thats all i have to say 8) i looks awsome and those dimmensions are incredible now i want somthing like that lol


----------



## landyn2004 (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice tank!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

how much for everything...

ill give you 100 bucks...CASH

jk very beautiful tank i wish i could see it in person


----------

